# RBD's influence coming full circle



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I have an international client who now has two Vizslas. He came to the breed being introduced to the life of Vizslas through redbirddog's blog.

Tomorrow, I am meeting him at a hunt club in California with his dogs, and am very pleased that RBD will be joining us with Bailey. The client was very happy to hear the news and mentioned he wondered if he would ever meet Rod and Bailey. The world is indeed becoming smaller!

I'm sure RBD will put up a blog post after, so I'll leave the pictures for him.

Ken


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The world in action.....ain't it grand!  That's a really cool thing. Especially the meet up......... Well did Rod.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/11/redbirddog-plane.html

Maybe I'll fly my plane over. 8)

RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

You land that bad boy at Rio vista? Awsome machine..


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Just did a blog post from yesterday - had to beat RBD to the punch on this one!  Neener neener!

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2012/11/a-hunttrain-day.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet plane. My husband had to pull the motor out of one a few years ago. The pilot didn't check the oil before take off.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - RBD is new to the game of hunting oVer a POINTING breed - Thur his stories and PIC's PIKE & I see a shift to using the breed for what they were bred for - VVe salute you RBD - keep PUP the good VVork - ! - RBD - always kind - does his reseach - adds to our life as V owners - RBD do not let this go to your head ! - you still own V's - that will always keep you focused LOL!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ahh! that's where the forum jet is


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - LOL - bout time the forum JET was being used besides trips for you and Calum to Vegas !


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Ken, REM and all. 

Go hunt behind a good Hungarian Pointer. It really is magical.

If you can come out of a field after an hour or two hunting behind a well-trained and conditioned Vizsla and not see how incredibly special they are, then you'll never understand.

Especially if it is YOUR Hungarian Pointer. 

RBD


----------

